# NEW ADDISION!!!



## bikiescum2003 (Oct 27, 2005)

bought this fella on the weekend prity impressed with him so i thought i might share.
even more impressed when i feed him a pinky rat.... lol


----------



## zen (Oct 27, 2005)

*impressed*

Wow mate! 
i'm even more impressed by that *great* photo!

great looking goanna too! 8)


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Oct 27, 2005)

thanks,
i just bought a new camera coz the other one couldnt make a knife look sharp. so i thought id give this one a run


----------



## splitty (Oct 27, 2005)

> i'm even more impressed by that great photo!
> 
> great looking goanna too!



I agree. Awesome photo of an awesome animal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

Being such a beautiful animal that would be a great new "addition" to any collection.


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Oct 27, 2005)

lmao didnt even notice that i did that


----------



## zen (Oct 27, 2005)

*Great Goanna*

As sharp as! that camera's running superbly.
but it's the skill behind the camera that is pure genius. 
Your composition is perfect!

By the way, is that a _Varanus acanthurus_ :?:

P.S - What's the camera model?.


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Oct 27, 2005)

thank you. more luck than anything.
yes it is. its one dirty sandfire. gave him a bath but didnt get much better. cant wait till he sheds
oh the camera is a cheapy. its a tekxon 5.5 mega pixel... got it off e-bay for $150 new


----------



## zen (Oct 28, 2005)

Even better that you could take such an wicked shot with it.
5.5 's pretty decent, for that price you scored well!


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Oct 28, 2005)

its not bad but my mums 4mp does a better job


----------



## trader (Oct 28, 2005)

bikiescum2003 said:


> bought this fella on the weekend prity impressed with him so i thought i might share.



:shock: very, very pretty animal!! and super photo! 

Congrats!! Judy

www.herptrader.com.au


----------



## danw (Oct 28, 2005)

awesome picture and lovely looking animal..I love ridgies!


----------



## yommy (Oct 28, 2005)

For being a python person, I starting to turn those monitors are awesome and a sensational photo too?
How hard are they to maintain, any little secret's you need to know?


----------



## southy (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah i agree with yommy, how much do they set you back each and how are they to keep, they don't get real big do they?


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Oct 28, 2005)

this one is fully grown. to give you an idea on how big they get ive attached a pic with a standard bic light underneith him. they are quite easy to look after and are extramly active. they are the most basic of the monitors they are around $250


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 28, 2005)

That second shot is so cool, but you really should try and stop him smoking  Terrific little animal mate


----------



## orsm (Oct 28, 2005)

Very nice animal and nice clear shots!


----------

